# Snowboarding.com resorts



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is one of the examples from that site, for reference and to see if its legit for you people that are always "paranoid for legitness"

Pro Ride Snowboard Camp offers exciting training programs in Whistler, Canada. You will learn with friendly professional coaches and world class pro riders. Whether you are looking for a fun snowboard clinic, adult snowboard camps, or long-term snowboarding course, Pro Ride has a program for you. Check out www.pro-ride.com >>


----------

